# Kevins Babies



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Kevin, here is a pic of the 2 sions I am raising for you. They are 13 days old today.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Do you have 2010 bands already?


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I had 2 2009 bands left which Becky sent me. I asked Kevin if he wanted to wait for 2010 bands or breed them now. He chose for me to go ahead and breed them now.


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Thanks, Don. They are perfect!
They look so wonderful.

Have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!

God Bless,
Kevin


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice looking kids


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW!! BEAUTIFUL babies!!

WELL DONE! I know Kevin is delighted!

Do you have to ship them to Kevin? If so, when? How far?

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Such pretty little ones!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I will ship them as soon as they are weaned. He is only about 150 miles from me.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh what beautiful little babies. Lucky you Kevin!


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the wonderful comments!
This is all thanks to Don!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Simply cute ... Congrats


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

My 2010 bands came in today.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Kevin, here is a pic of your babies at 23 days old.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, my word. Can't find them any prettier than that, can you?
Daryl


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

nice and fat just the way they are supposed to be


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What big babies! Very cute. Nice pic.


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

They look so cute and chubby!
Thanks for the update Don!


----------



## jandkds (Aug 25, 2009)

Beautiful birds!! So cute!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Too young to tell Kevin, but the silver I suspect is a male. He is very aggresive in the nest. He keeps attacking me when I pet them. The dark check is much more passive.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

By the way, if anyone else is interested, I would be happy to raise a pair off of my sions for no charge. I would love to see them around the country, and see if they can fly as well as their good looks. If interested, send me a pm.


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

ill be interested if you have any silver sion.. thanks


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

sandiego, here are pics of the parents that you picked.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Very pretty birds.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

i have said this before and I will say it again ,you really have some nice looking birds there and that Led sure is a stud


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Led is definitely loaded with hormones. His silver youngster that is getting shipped to Kevin next monday is by far the most aggressive youngster I have ever seen. I am hoping that is going to be a good quality for racing with attitude like that!


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

i love'em Don! thank u so much!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you Lokota, and Jay 3 for the complement, even though I had nothing to do with their good looks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

bbcdon said:


> Thank you Lokota for the complement, even though I had nothing to do with their good looks!


 you may have had nothing to do with his breeding, but from here on out its all you with his offspring in which I think you are doing very well in providing them with the exceptional care that you are providing  so keep up the good work and Im sure you will be repayed tenfold from what comes from your generousity and great bird keeping of the zepplin legacy


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Also, don't forget that I have 3 pairs of sions for breeding. If anyone else is interested, send me a pm.


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

The yb's looks really nice. I always like them because they were beautiful birds. When I first started out I wanted to get them, but went a different direction with other families. It wouldn't hurt to try them though. Beautiful and can race...thats great!!!


----------



## johnWhite (Jan 7, 2010)

How much trouble would be to get those types of birds cause I looking for vanloon and dreamboy offspring and tomba


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

They've turned out very pretty  And congrats! You have a perfect girl/boy pair. All blues from those parents will be girls, and reds - boys.


Edit: Waiiit wait wait wait. The breeder pair I saw where meant for another person. So unless Kevin's babies came out of a blue male and red hen too, then that doesn't apply for the squeakers here


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

johnWhite said:


> How much trouble would be to get those types of birds cause I looking for vanloon and dreamboy offspring and tomba


Well, these birds are Sions, not Vanloons. Dreamboy and Tomba also aren't Sions. But in my opinion, Sions are very good birds.


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> They've turned out very pretty  And congrats! You have a perfect girl/boy pair. All blues from those parents will be girls, and reds - boys.
> 
> 
> Edit: Waiiit wait wait wait. The breeder pair I saw where meant for another person. So unless Kevin's babies came out of a blue male and red hen too, then that doesn't apply for the squeakers here


Yeah, these two babies are bred from the pictures that Don posted up.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Kevin said:


> Yeah, these two babies are bred from the pictures that Don posted up.


Okay then it does apply, haha.


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Okay then it does apply, haha.


Haha, nice. I really like the silver but then again I love them both haha.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

johnWhite, I have an OHF hen whose grandsires are "EURO STAR" & "TOMBA", and the great grandsire on the cocks side is "DREAM BOY".


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

When I went out to feed, water, and clean today, I checked on Kevin's babies to make sure they had fresh feed. That silver male is something else. He kept attacking my hand with his beak, and slapping me with his wing. He acts more like an adult on eggs than a youngster!


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

bbcdon said:


> When I went out to feed, water, and clean today, I checked on Kevin's babies to make sure they had fresh feed. That silver male is something else. He kept attacking my hand with his beak, and slapping me with his wing. He acts more like an adult on eggs than a youngster!


That's awesome! I'm gonna be interacting a lot with that silver bird!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

bbcdon said:


> johnWhite, I have an OHF hen whose grandsires are "EURO STAR" & "TOMBA", and the great grandsire on the cocks side is "DREAM BOY".


Wow. All 3 Peeman 'stars' in one bird!


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

I'm trying to think of names for these two babies and no idea yet.
Anyone got any ideas? haha.

God Bless


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

As tough as the cock bird is I would call him "RUMBLE" Seems he's always ready for a fight 
Ken


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

whitesnmore said:


> As tough as the cock bird is I would call him "RUMBLE" Seems he's always ready for a fight
> Ken


For the checkered I think I'll call her Raven. She seems to have a bit of dark color to her coat, it's nice!

Thanks! Rumble sounds great. A friend of mine also came up with the name 'Kimbo' named after the mixed martial arts fighter.


----------

